# Sickness.... the future of Freestyle on MONSTER waves...



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Damn, Dane knocks out a tripple airscrew and endless combos. Some epic fails in here too, but not knocking anyone that is even attempting these waves. I sure as hell wouldn't last one flat spin, but hey... I am at least the king at front surfing!!!

Stakeout 2013- Kayaking's Big Wave Surfing - YouTube


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

thecraw said:


> Damn, Dane knocks out a tripple airscrew and endless combos. Some epic fails in here too, but not knocking anyone that is even attempting these waves. I sure as hell wouldn't last one flat spin, but hey... I am at least the king at front surfing!!!
> 
> Stakeout 2013- Kayaking's Big Wave Surfing - YouTube


Awesome.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Beautiful. Minor point but I believe that would be called 3 linked Air Screws. Looks like the boyze are getting close to a double Air Screw though. Dane and Nich, both in that vid, will be competing at Fibark this afternoon, and tomorrow if they make the cut to finals.


----------

